# Exo-terra hood and Jungle Dawn LED Question



## bsantucci (Nov 17, 2014)

Hey all,

I recently swapped my bulbs to Jungle Dawns, 11w, 2 in one hood per NE Herps recommendation. I have an 18x18x18 Exo Terra and was wondering what the best placement is for this. I ran 2 hoods before, but they said only one was needed in this setup. 

They said to run it on the front half of the tank, with the LEDS angled to the back. This causes a dark patch on the top of the back wall, and doesn't look to be lighting the back all that great. So if I move it middle-ish, it lights the rear better, but has a shadow from the black bar of the screen top and the front suffers. If I move full rear, obviously the front is much dimmer.

New to lighting these tanks and I'm wondering now if I should run 4 LEDs and 2 hoods instead? Is that too much lighting? Does it make more sense to light the back wall heavier and have it be darker up front where I have less plants? I only have fittonia and mahogany fern middle/front. I have some sheet moss, but it's not doing well and i'm not overly concerned with saving it up front.

Photo of the tank for reference, light is almost middle mounted here.









Thanks in advance!


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

I run three LEDs on my 18x18 tanks. 

A douple fixture in the back and then a single fixture in front of it to light up any forward plants.

Also, in case you didn't already do this... I always remove the aluminum reflector from the exo terra hoods when I use LEDs. The whole housing of LEDs is basically a heat sink, so freeing it up helps get some more airflow over the unit and can extend the life of it.


----------



## bsantucci (Nov 17, 2014)

carola1155 said:


> I run three LEDs on my 18x18 tanks.
> 
> A douple fixture in the back and then a single fixture in front of it to light up any forward plants.
> 
> Also, in case you didn't already do this... I always remove the aluminum reflector from the exo terra hoods when I use LEDs. The whole housing of LEDs is basically a heat sink, so freeing it up helps get some more airflow over the unit and can extend the life of it.


Thanks for confirming! 

On the single up front do you run it in an exo terra hood or a different fixture? I had a feeling I needed more light. I come from planted aquariums and run high light so I always have that itch, just lack experience in vivariums. 

Edit. . Just saw your from jersey. Where about? 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

carola1155 said:


> I run three LEDs on my 18x18 tanks.
> 
> A douple fixture in the back and then a single fixture in front of it to light up any forward plants.
> 
> Also, in case you didn't already do this... I always remove the aluminum reflector from the exo terra hoods when I use LEDs. The whole housing of LEDs is basically a heat sink, so freeing it up helps get some more airflow over the unit and can extend the life of it.


Thanks for this, Tom. I have the same hood and lights, and never even thought to take off the reflector since it really doesn't do much as the lights only face down. Plus, angling the lights... mind blown! I really hadn't even thought of that...


----------



## bsantucci (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm toying with the idea of swapping the Current Satellite Plus from my Betta's Spec V tank to light up the front of my tank. The problem with this, is not it's made me think about just buying two new Satellite Plus Pro's to get the 24/7 lighting and then use my hood and jungle dawns on the next build.

Decisions decisions. Either way, I need another light up front unless I decide to keep it just as leaf litter there, which is another option.


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

You can ditch the Exo terra screen top, and replace it with glass to better hold humidity. Then there's no black plastic center bar to cast a shadow if you place your light in the middle.


----------



## bsantucci (Nov 17, 2014)

JPP said:


> You can ditch the Exo terra screen top, and replace it with glass to better hold humidity. Then there's no black plastic center bar to cast a shadow if you place your light in the middle.


That's my next plan when I find time to go to a glass shop or learn to cut myself. My first try wasn't so good. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Keeferd (Mar 20, 2016)

bsantucci said:


> That's my next plan when I find time to go to a glass shop or learn to cut myself. My first try wasn't so good.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I'm almost positive every Lowe's cuts glass for free. The top for my 18x18 was like 8$


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Keeferd said:


> I'm almost positive every Lowe's cuts glass for free. The top for my 18x18 was like 8$


I generally don't recommend using the picture frame glass from Lowe's or HD for anything larger than a 12x12 exo. The glass is really thin and can break easily. A little bit of an impact can crack it relatively easily. Obviously, it can be done and I'm sure people have had long term success with it... but I personally don't recommend it and don't use it on any of my tanks.


----------



## bsantucci (Nov 17, 2014)

I'll have to check and see what sizes they have at Lowes then. Maybe they have something a bit thicker to use.

Still debating on what to use to light up the front of the tank. I think stealing my Satellite Plus from my betta is still the way to go. I can get him a cheaper light.


----------



## bsantucci (Nov 17, 2014)

Bit the bullet and just ordered 2 18" Satellite Plus Pro's for the 24 hour programming and effects. I'll be doing an 18x18x24 build in a few months so I can move these to that tank once it's up and I'll have my exo-terra hoods for this tank at that point. Win / Win. My wife won't agree, but I'm happy


----------

